# جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساســــة



## boka manshy (22 يناير 2013)

]







كيفكم يا أحـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــلا بنـــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــاتِِ 




كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس

 بعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 

و كورس مـــــــــــــاس وايـــــــــــــــت 


*كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته* 

*كورس ندى ماس لنفخ الخدود*

*كريم لمسه أنوثة لتكبير الأرداف *

*كريم لمسه جمال لتكبير الصدر *

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد *

*و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال*


الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 


وبعد تشجيعكم لها و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


 نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كـــــــــــريــم آيــــــس جيــــــــــــــــرل 

 Cream Ice Girl 









الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساســــة 


يستخدم ااكريم الطبي ايس جيرل لتبييض الاماكن الحساسة وازالة النمش والكلف نهائيا" 


ويستخدم عالبشرة لتبييض العام وازالة الكلف والنمش نهائيا 






اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امال الحريري

بالتوفيق
انا استخدمه حاليا صراااااحه روعه ونتائجه مضمونه قام جلدى يتقشر وطلع لى جلد ناعم ووردى

وبعد ماوقفت استخدامه مارد رجع السمار




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سهر الليالي

أنا لي شهرين أستخدمه .. بصراحة يهبل .. صار الجلد شوي شوي يتقشر وبعدها صار وردي 

والحين الجلد مثل القشطة تسلم لي يا ايس جيرل



طريقة استخدامه 


يستخدم ايس جيرل من مرة الى مرتين يوميا من ساعة الى خمس ساعات ثم يغسل بالماء


يستخدم للاطفال من سن اربع سنوات 

لايستخدم للحامل ولا المرضع ولامرضى الاكزيما والصدفية والاتهابات المزمنة للجلد


يستخدم لمدة ثلاثة اشهر ثلاثة علب فقط 


يعمل كريم ايس جيرل على منع تكوين الميلانين في الجلد بشكل فعال لذ ا هومفيد لحالات الكلف 

والنمش والاسمرار

الكريم مصرح به 



سعر علبة الكريم الواحدة( 150 ريال سعودي - ريال قطري-درهم امااراتي )-(15 ريال عماني -دينار بحريني)-11,5 د كويتي- 

50د ليبي- 335 درهم مغربي - 29 دينار اردني-3111 دينار جزائري- 40 $-30 uoro

سعر الشحن 45 ريال س - رقطري -درهم اماراتي)-(4,5 د بحريني - ريال عماني)-8,5 د اردني-15 د ليبي -933 د جزائري-100 درهم مغربي 





يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 


مصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 


مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاســه العرب 

فراشة ماس المصرية 



السعوديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة 


المنطقة الغربية عامة وجدة ومكة والمدينة المنورة خاصة 


المنطقة الشرقية عامة والاحساء خاصة



المنطقة الوسطى عامة والرياض والقصيم خاصة


المنطقة الجنوبية عامة وابو عريش وجيزان وصامطة والطوال خاصة


المنطقة الشمالية خاصة وتبوك وعرعر خاصة






والامارات العربية المتحدة عامة وابو ظبي والفجيرة خاصة


قطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 

المغــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرب 

سلطنـــــة عمـــــــــــــــــــــــــان






مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات من الاخصائية مباشرة 

او من خلال زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس







وللتعامل مع الاخصائية مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى





طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


لبنات الســـــــــــعودية 

التحويل على بنك الراجحي



 

لجميع الدول العربية والاوروبية
 
طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 







او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري او بنك القاهرة او بنك مصر او المصرف المتحد 
ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 

الا اذا تم التحويل عن طريق حوالة بنكية فورية يتم التسليم بنفس اليوم 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين االبيانات المذكورة ادناه التحويل وسيتم الرد برسالة برقم الحساب وبيانات التحويل 

على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب

رقم الجوال 



مــــع تحيـــــاتي مندوبــــــــــة تسويق ندى مـــاس 




​


----------



## boka manshy (29 يناير 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة على شيء إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله عز وجل فيها


----------



## boka manshy (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (3 مارس 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (23 مارس 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رَبِّ هَب لي من لدُنكَ ذُريةً طَيبةً إنكَ سَميعُ الدُّعاءِ


----------



## boka manshy (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

من بنى مسجداً لله بنى الله لة فى الجنه مثلة


----------



## boka manshy (9 أبريل 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رَبَّنَا هَب لنا مِن أزواجنا وذُرياتنا قُرَّةَ أعيُنٍ واجعلنا للمُتقينَ إمَامًا


----------



## boka manshy (17 أبريل 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (25 أبريل 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل، والجبن والهرم والبخل، وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات


----------



## boka manshy (5 مايو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام


----------



## boka manshy (12 مايو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع


----------



## boka manshy (20 مايو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم اهدني وسددني، اللهم إني أسألك الهدى والسداد


----------



## boka manshy (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رَبَّنَا اغْفِر لي وَلِوَالِديَ وَلِلمُؤمِنِينَ يَومَ يَقُومُ الحِسَابُ


----------



## boka manshy (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (12 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مطلوووووووب مندوبين فى انحاء جميع الوطن العربى

والعمولة جدا""" مرضية والتعامل معي يسر ومريح ويسوده الود والتفاهم والأحترام
مـــــــاسـ


----------



## boka manshy (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## boka manshy (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

( رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي )


----------



## boka manshy (13 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم إني أسألك الهدى، والتقى، والعفاف، والغنى


----------



## boka manshy (23 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مــــــرحـــبــا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة نـــدى مــــاس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية نـــدى مـــاســ الحلــم حقـيـقة


----------



## boka manshy (31 يوليو 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللَّهُمَّ بِكَ أَصْبحْنَا وبِكَ أَمسَيْنَا وبِكَ نَحْيا ،وبِكَ نَمُوتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ النُّشُورُ


----------



## boka manshy (12 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنةً، وفي الآخرة حسنةً، وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## boka manshy (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

استمتعي بلون شعركِ الجديد لأطول فترة ممكنة مع ندى ماس الحلم والون حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

اللهم إني أسألك إيمانا لايرتد ونعيمآ لاينفذ ومرافقة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام في أعلى جنة الخلد


----------



## boka manshy (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له،وأن محمد اًعبدُه ورسوله،اللهم اجعلني من التوابين،واجعلني من المتطهرين


----------



## boka manshy (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"قال الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي فليظن بي ما شاء".


----------



## boka manshy (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"قال الله تعالى: احب ما تعبدني به عبدي إلي النصح لي".


----------



## boka manshy (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"قال الله عز وجل: إن المؤمن عندي بمنزلة كل خير يحمدني وأنا أنزع نفسه من بين جنبيه".


----------



## boka manshy (11 يناير 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"لَوْلاَ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَى أُمَّتِي أَوْ عَلَى النَّاسِ لأَمَرْتُهُمْ بِالسِّوَاكِ مَعَ كُلِّ صَلاَةٍ"


----------



## boka manshy (26 يناير 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

.قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره.


----------



## boka manshy (6 فبراير 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

(إنما النساء شقائق الرجال، ما أكرمهن إلا كريم، وما أهانهن إلا لئيم)


----------



## boka manshy (17 فبراير 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

قال رسول الله: من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت.


----------



## boka manshy (27 فبراير 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

{ لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين }


----------



## boka manshy (10 مارس 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

ندى ماس بتقول لى كل ام كل عام وانتم بخير
تقدرى تحصلى الان على خصومات عيد الام من ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (24 مارس 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (5 أبريل 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (16 أبريل 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

*ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا و ذرياتنا قرة أعين و أجعلنا للمتقين اماما , رب اجعلنى مقيم الصلاة و من ذريتى ربنا و تقبل دعائنا,


----------



## boka manshy (27 أبريل 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (10 مايو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

ربنا اغفر لى و لوالدى و للمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب.


----------



## boka manshy (20 مايو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (1 يونيو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (11 يونيو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (22 يونيو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (6 يوليو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (19 يوليو 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (4 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (13 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (27 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

- ربنا اغفر لنا و لاخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان,ولا تجعل فى قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا, ربنا انك رؤوف رحيم.


----------



## boka manshy (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

( ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوقنا مع الإبرار)


----------



## boka manshy (12 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (22 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"مَنْ أَحَبَّ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، أَحَبَّ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ وَمَنْ كَرِهَ لِقَاءَ اللهِ، كَرِهَ اللهُ لِقَاءَهُ"


----------



## boka manshy (30 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (10 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

" دع ما يُريبك إلى ما لا يَريبك"


----------



## boka manshy (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

"حَقُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ خَمْسٌ: رَدُّ السَّلاَمِ، وَعِيَادَةُ الْمَرِيضِ، وَاتِّبَاعُ الْجَنَائِزِ، وَإِجَابَةُ الدَّعْوَةِ، وَتَشْمِيتُ الْعَاطِسِ"


----------



## boka manshy (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

سيدتى : كل ما عليكى هو الاقتراب من مجال ندى ماس بالشكل السليم وهنا ينتهى دورك !!!!!!!!!!
عندما تستخدمين منتجات ماس و تدركى تأثيرها حتما ستشعرين بأنكى تسبحىن فى فضاء الجمال دون وجود ما يزعجك وخصوصااا فى وجهك الذى هو عنوان أنوثتك


----------



## boka manshy (22 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (13 يناير 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

كل عام وانتم بخير 
بمناسبة العام الجديد 2015
جروب ندى ماس للجمال و الاناقة
بوكه مانشى مندوبة تسويق فى العالم العربي 
كوني انتى اجمل على الطريق دايما


----------



## boka manshy (24 يناير 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (3 فبراير 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (14 فبراير 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عملائنا الكرام 
تحلمين بشعر ناعم كالحرير تعبتي من الذهاب للكوافيرات تعبتي من الموا الكيماوية اللي تلفت شعرك 
اقدم لكم حنة ندي ماس 
حنة ندي ماس الغنية عن التعريف في العالم العربي تعمل الحنة علي :1/فرد وتنعيم واطاله للشعر مع اكسابه الالوان الطبيعية متوفرة بالاسود والبني الغامق والفاتح و الباذنجاني
2/ليس بها اي مواد كيماوية ولكن تقوم نبتة المارو الهندية العجيبة بتثبيت الشعر لذلك ننصح بعمل السيشوار والمكواة قبل استخدام الحنة وراح تكون المرة الاخيرة
3/امنة وطبيعية 100% ليس لها اي اثار جانبية لذا تترك علي الشعر 24 بمنتهي الامان تستخدم للاطفال من عمر 3 سنوات تستخدم علي الشعر المصبوغ دون اي اضرار 
ولكم معنا هدية مع كل عبوة حنة


----------



## boka manshy (24 فبراير 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مرحبا
للباحثات عن الجمال الشرقى الفريد نقدك لكم حنة ندى ماس للفرد وتنعيم اطالة الشعر ومنع التساقط لتظهرى بالانوثة واربع الوان الاسود والبنى الغامق والبنى الفاتح و البذنجانى
لكى تختارى الون الى ينسبك مع لون شعرك مع الاخصائية ندى ماس الحلم حقيقة


----------



## boka manshy (8 مارس 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

مطلوب مندوبات لمنتجات شركة ندى ماس لمنتجات التجميل
مجموعة العناية بالبشرة - العناية الكاملة بالشعر-الرجيم و الجمال
انتى احلى مع ندى ماس
المنتجات اصلية
منتجات طبيعة 100%
بمميزات مغرية وعمولات مغرية جداا
ولا يشترط الخبرة


----------



## boka manshy (18 مارس 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------



## boka manshy (29 مارس 2015)

*رد: جديد من شركة ماس الكريـــــــــم الأفضـــــل فاعليـــة لتفتيــــح المناطق الحساسـ*

يااهلاااا ياهلااااا ياهلاااا
عايزة تكونى جميلة عايزة تكونى رشيقة 
عايزه جسمك يكون مثالى عايزة شعرك يكون طويل ناعم
عايزة تخسى عايزة تسمنى
عايزة تفتحى بشرتك عايزة ترجعى 10 سنين وراه
بتحلمى بالجمال و الرشاقة دلواقتى 
مع ندي ماس
الحلم حقيقة والدنيا حلوة مع الاخصائية / ندى ماس


----------

